# 16' Lowe V Conversion



## CLM (May 3, 2013)

I joined this forum last year to start getting ideas for my new project. About to start working on it again, so I figured it was time to start a thread to document the progress.

Well I stumbled onto this boat last fall after it had been tucked away in a barn for years. Had to take a wall down to get it out. It's a 1991 Lowe 16' V with 1989 25hp Evinrude. The main problem with the boat was that the last time it was used was in Key West. The motor had been flushed out but the boat and motor had not been washed off. So any scratches in the paint had allowed the salt to start corroding away the paint. Luckily it was in a pretty dry barn and didn't manage to eat into the aluminum much. The son and wife of the original owner said the motor has less than 10 hours on it. 

Here it is after we had drug it out of the barn and loaded it. 





You can see where we removed the wall in this picture.





First thing we did was clean it out, pressure wash inside and out to get it as clean as possible. Here is my helper.




We stripped the paint using air craft stripper covered with plastic wrap to allow it more time to work without drying.





After stripping it, we scrubbed it with baking soda and scotch bright to neutralize the stripper. Use some corrosion converter on a few spots. Then sprayed with alumaprep to etch the whole boat. Followed by scrubbing the whole thing two more times with baking soda and scotch bright.


----------



## CLM (May 3, 2013)

The trailer had come off of the PO previous boat and had made several trips to Key West. He had modified it and built a rack that would load it into the back of his truck so they could still hook onto the camper. The rear cross members and rear frame rails had rust holes so I built a new section.




Once I had cut the old frame in half I realized how bad the front was too and decided to start over. I joined the two halves using fish plates. 




Ended up using the axle, springs (which were new), jack and rear guides from the original trailer. I helped my boss rebuild his trailer and got an extra set of roller bunks from him, so those are on here. Everything else is new, including Led lights, center rollers, winch, etc.

Here you can see the boat and trailer at that point.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (May 3, 2013)

Nice score CLM, that tin cleaned up really well. 
Welcome to Tin Boats, be sure to fill out your profile so we can tell where you are.
Do you fish fresh or salt water? :WELCOME: Jerry


----------



## bigwave (May 3, 2013)

That is a good looking boat you have.....it did clean up nice.


----------



## CLM (May 3, 2013)

Thanks Guys!!

Stripped the motor down as far as I could and repainted everything except the cowling. Also installed a new water pump and dolphin fin.





First trip to the lake.





Roscoe being bored because I made him stop swimming so I could fish a little.





Ordered stickers from a guy I found online. The boat got its name because I also own a 1950 14' Lonestar that I bought from my grandpa when I was 18. I'm also originally from Texas and transplanted in Missouri. So its just a little reminder of my grandpa and home state.





Here are a couple of pictures of my Lonestar about 8 years ago. It is currently sitting in a shed at my parents house in Texas, waiting on me to bring it up.


----------



## CLM (May 3, 2013)

So, if you don't mind me making a quick detour, then I will make one off topic post. This was a '79 Glastron Carlson that I redid. Stripped it down to a bare hull, but in new floor, seat pads, painted it to match our truck, dropped an evinrude 140 on it, rewired, and played a couple of times. The boat would run 65 mph trimmed up with about 6 inches of pad touching the water. I could stand on the trailer and lift the front of the boat it was so light. Scared the crap out of the wife and we sold it before installing carpet, side pads or rear seat. She said it felt like she was being tossed around a bathtub in a toy boat. An ex Navy rescue boat driver bought it and loved it.
This was started about 6 months after we got married and about 2 years later we had a turbo charged Honda jet ski that would run 65 mph and she loved it. Guess I corrupted her.

































If this is to out there, let me know and I'll delete the post. I will be starting back on the Lowe tomorrow and will return to the regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## TMax27 (May 3, 2013)

The glass boat is super nice!!! Bet you wish you'd kept it now?? You tinboat is turning out great as well!!


----------



## CLM (May 3, 2013)

Don't really miss the Glastron. Have a standing offer on a Donzi Sweet 16 with a 289 in it. Been tucked away in the most unlikely of places, hopefully to get it someday. So might have another fast toy boat eventually.


----------



## CLM (Jun 15, 2013)

Well, the boat has been sidelined for a few weeks. Helped a buddy finish up his '49 Ford Custom Shoebox, then a tornado hit our neighborhood so we have been cleaning up from that. But I have spent the day running around grabbing supplies to get started on the boat, will begin work in the morning and start updating with photos.

Picked up a bilge pump and switch, aerator pump, overflow, all fittings, rod holders, cup holders and a few other things. Then ordered carpet from one of the Dalton manufacturing plants on ebay. Picked up some of the 1" pink foam to go under the floor in the lower section. Told the wife, "well I just made a boat payment, but good news, its paid for again." Lol, much better than forking money out every month.


----------



## CLM (Jun 19, 2013)

Making some progress! Also ordered a lot of new goodies for the boat this week.

Cleaned the boat out, washed it down and removed a bunch of unwanted mods from the PO.





Got seats mounted, the seats are just place holders and will be replaced with others I have once I finish some work on them.





Got one rod holder mounted.





Mocked up trolling motor.





Nose cap is installed, riveted in, and another rod holder installed.





Trolling motor and nose trim going on Thursday night. Then installing foam and lower floor in on Friday. Hope to start on front and back decks on Saturday.

By the way, this has got to be the hardest forum to post pictures on. It says it will accept 800 pixels wide, but it actually has to be less than 800, not exactly 800. And it takes the orientation and just turns it however it wants too, no matter how photobucket has it saved.


----------



## CLM (Jun 19, 2013)

Lol, now the pictures have fixed themselves.


----------



## CLM (Jun 27, 2013)

Been working on the boat more. PO had installed all kinds of crap down the sides of the boat, so I have been removing that, both sides are bare except one handle now.









Trolling motor is installed.





Cockpit foam and floor are installed. Using a sheet of Nudo PolyMetal for that and the front deck, it was free. It is basicly two thin sheets of aluminum with a solid core of recycled plastic between it. Works really well and is lighter than aluminum. After installing this piece last night, my buddy has decided to redeck his boat with it.





New steering cable is installed so I can build the console to fit it. The bracket has been repainted and stainless hardware installed. I believe that is the last of rusty hardware I had to remove from the PO.


----------



## CLM (Jun 28, 2013)

I guess now would be a good time to explain some of my method along the way. Everything is going to be aluminum or plastic, not using any wood. I am keeping the seats in place to maintain all of the original flotation and structural support. Then everything is tying into those.

Big step, first piece of framing installed.





Front deck framed. There will be a 12x20 door in front of the pedestal and you can see the battery box for the trolling motor under the pedestal. 





These next two pictures give you an idea of the layout. Console will be on the right and hopefully I will finish fabbing it and install this weekend.









Front decking going on tonight.


----------



## CLM (Jun 28, 2013)

So this is a new twist on deck doors. I had been looking at the "load a pup" style platforms to help get my chocolate lab back in the boat. Then I was walking through Sam's one day and saw these cutting boards and thought, I could build one out of that. Anyways, that idea progressed into using them as my doors as well. They are 1/2 thick, plenty stout, 15"x20" and won't rot, plus only $9 per door. Paid about $2 each for aluminum piano hinges that are 22" long. So it will be a lot cheaper than the pre-made doors. The first one should be done this weekend.


----------



## CLM (Jun 29, 2013)

First door and hinge made. Will attach after I get the floor down. Not bad for $11.


----------



## CLM (Jun 29, 2013)

Also forgot to mention that all of the aluminum I am using, I bought at $3 a pound, it was in the pile of cut pieces where I get my metal. Front deck is a little over built, rear deck will be 1.5" instead of 2".

Also used their break to bend the profile of my console. You can see my pattern in this picture.


----------



## CLM (Jun 30, 2013)

Front deck is in. Picked up a new battery today, going to wire the trolling motor up in the morning, toss the gear in and go try her out on an electric only lake.


----------



## CLM (Jun 30, 2013)

Also made some progress on the console, still need to cut one piece, them tig it together.


----------



## CLM (Jun 30, 2013)

First fish in the boat! Trolling motor is wired and did great. Really happy with the progress so far, things will slow down until after the 4th. Have to get the house ready for our annual 4th of July Crawfish Boil and Fish Fry.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jun 30, 2013)

That thing is clean as a whistle. Very nice work.


----------



## CLM (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks! Trying to keep her simple and lite. Can't wait to get the console and carpet in.

Also got my truck back on Friday after the damage from the tornado was repaired. Have to take it back in 3 weeks after the paint has cured so they can put the hood graphic on.


----------



## CLM (Jul 8, 2013)

I learned Friday night that tig welding aluminum is not as easy as steel. Going to swing by CeeKay this afternoon and grab some 5356 filler rod and gray tungsten, plus see if they have any other tips. Was using 4043 and green tungsten, and kept getting a seam down the back side. Not sure what exactly I am doing wrong.


----------



## CLM (Aug 26, 2013)

Took a little break from working on the boat to do some fishing, traveling, and working on my '47 Pontiac. But got started back on it tonight and started framing the rear deck.


----------



## CLM (Aug 31, 2013)

Finally got around to welding on the console. Borrowing a buddies tig and our schedules haven't lined up for the last two months.
Neither of us have ever tig welded aluminum and it is definitely a learning curve. I finished one side and the other side is tacked in place, but ran out of argon so it will have to wait until next week.

Rear deck is mostly framed but ran out of rivets that night, so should finish it tomorrow if the weather cools down.


----------



## CLM (Sep 7, 2013)

Console is coming along good. Just need to get the fuse box and battery charger mounted under it.


----------



## CLM (Sep 7, 2013)

Decided to put the boat name on the front of the console.

Picked up a air horn for $19. Nice and LOUD!


----------



## CLM (Sep 8, 2013)

After way too many hours, the console is wired and ready to go in the boat. I had to use way more red than I wanted, but couldn't find enough colors.


----------



## typed by ben (Sep 8, 2013)

i like the cutting board doors, creative repurposing for those

do you find that the polymetal sheets are pretty quiet under your feet? id like to do some sort of floor on my boat. first idea is foam, then another piece of .080 sheet over that- but thatll run me $200 in materials alone, just for a floor. if that polymetal runs any cheaper and is quiet it might be a good substitute


----------



## CLM (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, they are a cheap option, also used one behind the electronics in the console. It gave me somewhere to drill and attach stuff with only four bolts sticking through the front of the console.

The Polymetal is extremely quiet, when you drop something on it there is a muted thud. So I highly recommend it to make an aluminum boat quiet. It is light and strong. My lower floor is 1" pink foam between the ribs and polymetal over it, basicly no noise when you drop something on it.

Only thing that I would warn about it is the aluminum is very thin on each side, so you have to be careful drilling the holes to rivet it on, it tears easily when drilling. The 3mm is about $50 for a 4'x8' sheet. Problem is finding it. Best place to check is local sign shops. Mine came from overstock from a friends project at work. They ordered 19 sheets and had 1 left over.


----------



## CLM (Sep 10, 2013)

Only got about 20 minutes to work on the boat today, but got the console in with a buddy helping hold it.


----------



## CLM (Sep 10, 2013)

Also, this picture shows why I built the console the way I did. Without it attaching to the floor, I have lots of leg room.


----------



## kcatto (Sep 11, 2013)

really nice layout of your boat... how wide is the beam on it?

when I was younger and going to college I welded on the finish line or dress out line for exiss custom horse trailers in el reno oklahoma and they would MIG weld everything for strength and then TIG over the top to make the welds pretty.... this is also how they welded dis-similar metals ie stainless trim to aluminum sides....


----------



## CLM (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks! Beam is 68" at the front of the console. The front deck is basicly 4'8" x 4'8" at its widest spot. With the seats moved into fishing position the rear deck is basicly 5' square. 

I talked with a friend that welds for a living and evidently what I was seeing with the seam down the back is fairly normal for 5052 .100 gauge. He said welding from both sides was the right thing to do. It is very solid now and I didn't have any seems or gaps when I ground down the outside welds.

Once the boat is wired and rear deck covered, I will start on the livewell. Feel pretty confident that I can weld it to not leak.
It will be 44"x14" and 12" deep. Going to be located right behind the seats, in front of the rear fishing pedestal.


----------



## kcatto (Sep 12, 2013)

nice and welding both sides with 5052 sounds normal to me.... i remember welding a lot on both sides... I am thinking about putting my livewell right behind front deck just in front of console on my boat... I was thinking this would be best with the weight of my motor and 12gal tank in the rear.... but maybe i should re-think this.... trolling battery, front deck, and livewell might be to much weight up front....

maybe you are right in having a mid-ship livewell... I have a deep v starcraft she is 16' at water line... but 17.9 from transom to tip of bow deck....

Your is looking good, lots of inspiration..... thank you


----------



## CLM (Sep 12, 2013)

When I got my boat the PO had the little console way up in the front. With just my weight up there it really made the boat ride funny, with my wife and the dog in the back it rode better but still didn't plane out well. So I figure with the weight of the trolling motor and battery up front, then outboard/battery/6 gallon tank at the back, that I better keep everything else pretty much mid-ship to help my poor little 25hp out some. Plus it really was the only location for me to have the size of livewell that I wanted and keep it as low as possible. My other thought being that when full it might stabilize the boat a little more when we are on decks, kind of as a ballast.

Mine is 16' across the top from transom to tip. I really had twofootitus and wished I had bought a bigger boat until I fished with my boss. He has a '83 Fischer marine 15' aluminum boat, that can't be more than 5' across the beam. Now I feel like I have a yacht, lol.


----------



## kcatto (Sep 12, 2013)

I do not know how my boat will ride I have never had it in the water...  

but she is pretty deep V... and i have a 40hp mercury (she is rated for 55hp) for the rear and 12 gal gas so i was thinking it might even out.... mine has a factory side console about mid-ship anyway... maybe I get it stripped and up and running enough to take it our and try different positions of weight...


----------



## CLM (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, I got mine in the water and played with sitting position, walking around, deck heights, etc. This helped me a lot with deciding how to lay it out.

Got the first half of one rod holder made.


----------



## CLM (Sep 12, 2013)

Started making the center rod holder, 3 rods from each end will point towards the middle. You can also see the original braces that I started with.


----------



## CLM (Sep 13, 2013)

Test fit!


----------



## kcatto (Sep 13, 2013)

those are nice did you make them out of cutting board or starboard?

the latter is pretty expensive stuff...


----------



## CLM (Sep 13, 2013)

Cutting board, scrap pieces from my doors. So virtually free, scrap cutting board, the stock braces reworked, and some stainless screws.


----------



## kcatto (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice.... I have taken a long hard look at the cutting board door idea and I think it is a great idea, and I am gonna have to use that one... lol

I like your outside the box approach...


----------



## CLM (Sep 15, 2013)

Trying to stay cheaper and lite, plus not have anything to rot. I will have a total of $450 in aluminum decking/framing, livewell and console. $50 in cutting boards doors and rod holders. Most of the money will be in wiring, batteries, charger, pumps, etc.

Got the rear deck framed and the conduit run for the electrical.


----------



## CLM (Sep 16, 2013)

Made a controls enclosed. Got the controls and cables for free, but needed a way to mount them.

I will cut pieces of cutting board to box the ends and be notched to hold cables in place.

Was supposed to have all weekend to work on the boat, but it turned into an hour Friday night and about 3 hours on Sat and Sun.


----------



## kcatto (Sep 16, 2013)

This boat looks so cool.... you will have to get a picture of the boat from a distance.... It would be nice to see an overview picture.

What kind of sheet metal brake are you using?

thanks again it looks cool....


----------



## CLM (Sep 17, 2013)

This is the only overview picture I have, you can see that once the riding seats are put into fishing position, there is plenty of room to fish.

Should have it on the water this weekend and get some more pictures.

The metal break is a little 24" thing that I got from the metal place, came out of some sort of production facility. Will take a picture tonight. So anything under 24" I bend at home, anything over, I take a pattern with me and bend at Shapiro's.


----------



## kcatto (Sep 17, 2013)

NICE!!!

that is gonna be a great fisher....

Looks good and you have done a great job..


----------



## CLM (Sep 28, 2013)

Well, I took a little break from the boat to finish a few projects before winter gets here. But got started back today and made a little shelf for the bilge pump and float, then got it plumbed in. Just a little more fab work and then a couple nights of wiring. Have a three day weekend next week and it will be in the water running on the gas motor by the end of it.


----------



## CLM (Oct 15, 2013)

Been working on the boat some more. Front half is finished except for carpet. Both batteries are in and charger wired. Only wiring left is the pumps (bilge, aerator, bubbler) and anchor light. Will be putting the rear deck aluminum on Thursday night. Then fishing the next two weekends.

Also made another rod holder/ tackle box light holder. It is attached to the side of the boat and front of the console.


----------



## CLM (Oct 19, 2013)

I've got most of the wiring done, will finish wiring the anchor light and bilge tomorrow. Then heading for the lake. Got the rear seat bracing in and will put the deck down before our Muskie trip next weekend. Took an overall picture to show the boat in fishing mode, makes two really nice sized decks for a 16' boat. Finally took a picture of my metal break.


----------



## CLM (Oct 20, 2013)

All wiring is finished until the livewell is installed.

Went to the lake today and the boat did great. Ran 21mph with 2 of us and gear. Nice smooth ride. Still have some weight to add with the livewell and rear deck, but shouldn't change that much.
Had to adjust the throttle and shift cables while on the lake. 

Will be installing the rear deck and doors this week. Then going musky fishing on Saturday.

Got busy and forgot to take pictures of it on the water again.


----------



## RAMROD (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome build!
I used those same cutting boards several months ago on my fish cleaning table and just want to say after setting out in direct sunlight for a few months they have cruled very very slightly at the corners. Since I made them top pop out for cleaning I just keep them on the patio now. 
I like the flooring you have installed aslo!


----------



## CLM (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks! I am really happy with how it has turned out. I originally planned on this being a rather short term boat to get us into something cheap and see how much we used it before moving onto something bigger and a little more expensive. However, along the way I have really started to love this little boat. Plus every time I look on CL or boat dealer websites. I realize I can't get this much fishing room in any off the shelf boats without getting a lot bigger and more expensive. So this one will stay for a long time.

I have had the same problem with the front hatch door. I blame it on two things. First, the way I attached the hinge didn't allow the door to close completely, leaving it sticking up about half an inch and unsupported. Second, I left the boat uncovered all summer in the sun so that I could easily work on it anytime I got a few minutes.

The boat is covered now and I will see how the rear doors do. Then decide if I want to replace that front one. Good thing is that I will only be out $8. Lol


----------



## RAMROD (Oct 21, 2013)

My thoughts to the T! Very cheap fix.


----------



## CLM (Oct 21, 2013)

Just ordered a Troll Perfect, hopefully that will calm down the trolling motor some. It tends to takes its own path when you least expect it.

https://www.trollperfect.com/Pages/default.aspx

Anybody else use one of these before?


----------



## CLM (Oct 27, 2013)

Made it to the lake yesterday. Haven't got the rear deck in yet.
But finally got pictures in the water and a picture of the finished trailer.


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 27, 2013)

_Hey nice job, it looks real good............................... =D> _


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Nov 3, 2013)

Awesome build bro


----------



## CLM (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks guys! I have this weekend set aside to get the aluminum on the rear deck and access doors on. Hopefully the weather and life cooperate.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 8, 2013)

_CLM it looks real good, its coming along nicely. 

Very cool rig........................... =D> _


----------



## kcatto (Jan 4, 2014)

Man that thing is sweet..... thanks for getting the full body shots of the boat..... I have been busy family, holidays etc.... but that thing looks great.... I was contemplating a newer boat, but like you said I cannot even get close to the kind of boat I am building for anywhere near the money.... besides mine is a 1969 and costs me $8.00 a year to tag, so bonus for an old boat again and they are small enough to launch single handed if need be.... 

Please fill me in about the curling cutting board issue, I was planning that route in my little budget, and your brake is great looks heavy duty...


----------



## assaultcraft8993 (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a 1961 16' Lonestar ( at leats that's what others say it is)..You have given me some great ideas for the conversion on mine. Been contiplating cutting out the seats and restructuring the inside. Been busy the whole winter starting my own business havent had the time to really get into it...Great looking boat and thanks for some ideas..


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice lookin boat man, what does she run?


----------



## kcatto (Jan 18, 2014)

I did notice it sits quite high out of the water.... does it feel stable when you are front on the deck standing or does it feel tippy???


----------



## CLM (Feb 11, 2014)

Sorry guys, weather turned cold on our last fishing trip and the boat was tucked away for the winter. If we ever get rid of this $#*& snow then I will get the aluminum on the rear deck and carpet the lower floor and front deck. Not going to tackle the livewell or rear carpet until June-ish. 

My vehicle ADD kicked in a little and I am currently trying to get this 1950 Pontiac wagon on the road after a 30 year slumber in a friends shop. He passed and I bought it out of his estate and trying to get it ready for car shows and fishing trips this year. Got the flathead 8 running last weekend, about to start on cooling system, brakes and wiring.

Also picked up a little hybrid travel trailer to take with us to some of the car shows and camping/fishing trips. It is light enough to be towed by the wagon or pull tandem with the boat behind it and the Raptor. Had started looking but wasn't planning to buy anytime soon. Then found this 2012, fit our needs perfect, looks brand new, and was half the cost of the new ones yet has better features (power awning, nicer cabinets, etc).

Anyways, the boat does float very shallow. The only time it feels tipsy is when by wife is sitting in the riding spot with me on the front deck. Once she moves back to the rear fishing seat it balances the boat very well. I think adding water to the livewell will accomplish the same thing when I am fishing alone. Kind of a ballast for the boat. 

I bent my prop the first trip out with the console done. It was still running 20mph on gps with it bent, then I bent it worse loading it in the wind on the same trip. (new boat, new trailer, new lake, guide poles hitting the trolling motor, not familiar with what was under the water around the boat launch). So I hammered it out and ran it still getting about the same speed on the next outing, but not revving right because I screwed up the pitch while hammering. I now have a new prop on it and will get a new reading the first time I take it out. I shortened the guide poles after that trip and it loaded like a dream the next trip in the wind.


----------



## kcatto (Feb 13, 2014)

man that pontiac is a beauty.... when it comes to hauling tandem, i do not like that... I prefer a slide inbed truck camper when hauling the boat....


----------



## CLM (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks. Yeah, I have never towed tandem before. Going to build a hitch for the back of the trailer and try it. I'm kind of afraid the single axle trailer will make the combo fishtail a little. If so, we will have the hitch there to be able to put a bike rack and just pull the boat with the wagon.


----------



## CLM (May 25, 2014)

It's been a productive weekend, got the Pontiac wagon driving around the neighborhood finally after 30+ years in a barn. Then got the rear deck in the boat, rear doors made and new seats in. Then spent the day at the lake with friends. Will spend some more time working on the boat tomorrow.
The wife even held an umbrella so I could finish the deck in the rain so we could head to the lake.


----------



## CLM (May 26, 2014)

Spent some time today modifying the Bimini top frame that I picked up last summer. Shortened it, narrowed it, replaced most of the hardware and put new straps. Took all of my measurements and should have time this week to sew up the vinyl. Will have less than $60 in it when finished and it provides a lot of shade for my wife to read. Plus is as out of the way as much as possible for me fishing and when folded down it tucks away nicely.


----------



## CLM (May 29, 2014)

Pulled it out in the street so I could get the camper out and took a profile shot.


----------



## kcatto (May 30, 2014)

That bimini top frame is NICE! that is exactly the top I was thinking for my old starcraft.... to give my wife and daughter some much needed shade when they are done fishing. very nice.... where did you buy it or did you scavenge it?

Are you going to sew your own top or have a shop sew it? canvas or nylon? great project one of my very favorite builds to date to follow...


----------



## CLM (May 30, 2014)

Thanks! I bought the frame off of Craigslist from a neighbor about half a mile away. It has been sliced and diced to fit the size and shape that I wanted. Making the top myself out of automotive vinyl. Mainly because I have this roll that I paid $2 for at auction. If it doesn't last, I will try something else. Picked up a couple of industrial machines at the same auction. Cleaned one up and used it, restored and upgraded the other and use it more. Did my first car interior last year on a friends '49 Ford Shoebox.


----------



## rscottp (May 30, 2014)

Boat looks great! What kind of sewing machine? I have a consew that I love.


----------



## CLM (May 30, 2014)

Thanks! My favorite of the two is a Singer 111w154 with a Sew Quiet 5000 servo motor.


----------



## CLM (May 30, 2014)

Quickly realizing my sewing setup is not laid out to work well with large pieces. I triple stitched the 7' center seem in order to make the material wide enough.


----------



## kcatto (May 30, 2014)

Now I am SO jealous, I had a juki, and a tippman sewing machine. but I had to sell them when I got hurt and needed the money. at the time I never thought I would be able to use them again due to my injuries... but i healed more than the doctors expected and dang now I want another one... I have been looking on craigslist....


----------



## Gators5220 (May 30, 2014)

Boat's lookin good man!


----------



## CLM (May 30, 2014)

Then you will be real jealous when I tell you I paid $2 for my 111w154. Went to an auction for an old custom van shop called Godfather's Vans here in St Louis. Paid $40 for the first one, but this one was under a leak in the roof and the top was swelled up about 6" thick. Bought it for parts, then after it dried out everything worked. So I took the frame apart, sanded and painted, made a new top out of a reclaimed solid wood door, new timing belt and put the servo motor on it. Also bought a ton of vinyl for $2-5 a bolt.


----------



## kcatto (May 31, 2014)

I am super jealous at $40.00 but $2.00 is just plain pain full. LOL.... I paid $600.00 for, my juki and close to $1k for my tippman.... I must look at some auctions... the bolts of vinyl is an amazing deal as well.... I have a few old sewing machines that a buddy gave me they are not industrial quality... still looking...

My grandmother and my mother taught me to sew as a little boy, funny thing is I cannot use a pattern I just look at a picture and sew it up, or reverse engineer pieces take the old ones apart and use as a pattern leaving enough on the edges for seams... Outside of gunsmithing, reloading, restoring old trucks, motorcycles and now boats it is my most used skill....


----------



## CLM (May 31, 2014)

Here's a few shots of what it looked like before, during and after. Also my sewing table that is made from all reclaimed/recycled/free stuff. The top on it is an old green chalk board. Works great to sketch out ideas and keeps the kids entertained when we have friends over playing pool. 

I'm self taught and still learning the whole sewing thing, first time touching a machine was about 18 months ago. I spend my free time working on old cars and boats, and restoring or building all kinds of other stuff (pool tables, furniture, etc). So I pick up any tools or skills that I can pick up along the way to finish projects.


----------



## rscottp (May 31, 2014)

Nice job on your sewing table and rehabbing the machine. Your singer is just like my consew except mine has reverse.


----------



## CLM (May 31, 2014)

Done!


----------



## kcatto (Jun 1, 2014)

Man that is one sexy bimini top... and your sewing set-up is the best.... all good finds I like your large cutting sewing table...


----------



## GoneFishin34 (Jun 5, 2014)

Holy crap dude! Sweet boat! And car. And camper... I'm way jealous! You do great work!


----------



## Seon (Oct 12, 2014)

Great job!
Gave me an idea to cut and dice the Bimini frame I have to fit my center console. T-tops are way too expensive.


----------



## CLM (Jun 7, 2015)

After a long break from working on the boat, I am back at trying to get it finished for this summer. Decided to use a 50 quart marine cooler to make the live well so that I would have a cooler when not using the live well. More details to come on it later. Added a plate to the seat brackets for the cockpit area. Also started getting the carpet in. Will finish it next weekend. Then just need to plumb the live well.


----------



## kcatto (Jun 8, 2015)

nice! That is exactly what I am using in my boat for a live well but I am placing mine just north of the side console in the front deck to add weight to the front for better balance....


----------



## CLM (Jun 8, 2015)

My trolling motor battery is under the front deck to help with some weight. That, life jackets and floats are about all that fit under the front deck because I didn't remove seats/floatation. Anchor and ropes are under the trolling motor.

Couldn't find a plastic trowel for the glue, didn't want to drag steel across my aluminum and needed something flexible to get I to some tight spots. So I made one out of a old Bondo tool.


----------



## LgMouthGambler (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## CLM (Jun 23, 2015)

Rear deck finally has carpet. Need to let that setup for a few days, make the Bimini cover and plumb/wire the livewell and the boat will be done.


----------



## CLM (Jun 29, 2015)

A little more work done this weekend!


----------



## edub9 (Jul 8, 2015)

CLM said:


> First door and hinge made. Will attach after I get the floor down. Not bad for $11.



Love that idea, I am going to use it on my boat project!


----------



## fishjunky (Jul 26, 2015)

Where did you get the hinges? How are the cutting boards holding up?

Thinking about stealing your idea for my boat.


----------



## CLM (Jul 29, 2015)

Hinges came from a local metal supply/scrap yard and are aluminum. Paid about $1 each for them. Front cutting board warped a little, but it sat in the sun for a year without a cover. Rear ones look like the day they were installed, but I have always kept it covered since installing them. I still love them and would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------

